# ? Baseball grip



## CAMSHAFT

My son is 13yrs old. He has been golfing for 6 yrs. He has a handicap of approximately 16. He is improving his scores every year. My question is regarding his grip. He has always used a baseball grip. By this, I mean he doesn't interlock or overlap his fingers like most golfers do. My question is should he change his grip to a more traditional grip? Are there any pro golfers who use this type of grip?


----------



## BOXCAR

not sure about the pro's but that's the only way I golf. I hold the club the correct way, I just use the 10 finger grip.


----------



## Golfbum

CAMSHAFT said:


> My son is 13yrs old. He has been golfing for 6 yrs. He has a handicap of approximately 16. He is improving his scores every year. My question is regarding his grip. He has always used a baseball grip. By this, I mean he doesn't interlock or overlap his fingers like most golfers do. My question is should he change his grip to a more traditional grip? Are there any pro golfers who use this type of grip?



Although I am not a PRO Golfer I do use the 10 Finger Grip. I talked to a teaching Pro about this and he said it does not matter what grip you use, as long as you grip the club properly.
There are some PRO'S that use the Ten Finger Grip, but I can not tell you off the top of my head who they are. I know Dave Barr uses it, I think Bob Estes also uses it.
BTW, I have played 25 years with this grip, have had 3 Hole In Ones, have a single digit handicap, lots of scores in the low to mid 70's on a Par 70 course. The ten finger grip has not hurt me. 
Visit a teaching pro andm make sure your son has his hands in the proper position on the grip, that is the most important issue.
Like Jim Furyk and his swing, his Dad did not try to change it when he was young and that swing has served Jim very well since becoming a Pro. Also his putting stroke, Jim was using the left hand low long before it became popular. Jim's Father once asked Arnold Palmer if Jim should chnage his putting grip. Arnold's reply was "If it works for him then leave it alone"
Don't mess with success!


----------



## 65nlovenit

Unless he's having problems I'd strongly suggest not messing with success. Changing your grip puts you back into "THINKING" about your game instead of just doing it. With a 16 and coming down, I'd leave him alone as long as his game is solid. You'd be changing the grip just for the sake of change, not necessity. 

Del


----------



## MyGolfHQ

I use that grip, and although it is not the norm, it has worked well for me. I'm a single digit handicap as well. I've thought about changing, but after using it for 20 years, I'm afraid it would do a lot more harm than good. Holding the club any other way seems very strange and uncomfortable to me.

I think it is much more important to feel comfortable with the club in your hands.


----------



## marto97

When I was a young lad (seems so long ago) I used the 10 finger grip. It was comfortable to me then. After I grew up and wanted to become more consistent I changed to the over lap grip. I think your son is doing quiet well with it and when it comes time he will change the grip on his own.


----------



## 300Yards

It really depends on his hand size..most people who use the 10 finger, have smaller hands..but not always. It's mainlt preference, just like everything else in this game. Although the Interlock, makes for better consistancy and power, he is fine with the 10 finger. If he wants to switch, he will. If he feels comfortable with it, he's ok.


----------



## Butz

CAMSHAFT said:


> My son is 13yrs old. He has been golfing for 6 yrs. He has a handicap of approximately 16. He is improving his scores every year. My question is regarding his grip. He has always used a baseball grip. By this, I mean he doesn't interlock or overlap his fingers like most golfers do. My question is should he change his grip to a more traditional grip? Are there any pro golfers who use this type of grip?


Hey,

My wife uses the baseball grip because she is just 5 feet 1inch. I saw the difference where she used the baseball and interlocking grip.

Furthermore, my wife and I have noticed that most Asian LPGA players, like Ai Miyazato, and some petite Korean golfers are using the baseball grip.

If your son became taller and become more advanced, I think there is nothing wrong with the grip. I think it will be better for him. 

As the saying goes, if it ain't broken, why changed it?

Unless, you bring him to Leadbeatter or you know those Golf Swing Guru's, who's gonna changed it for sure.


----------



## Police

In my opinion it doesnt really matter what type of grip you use its all ablout the postiton of the vital fingers i myself used the baseball grip up until i was about 11 so if you really want him to change i would ease him into the whole process.


----------



## 300Yards

The only benefit the interlocking, and the overlap provide over the 10 finger, is more stability, and more potential power, with interlock being the better of the two, for those purposes. However, one could also argue that whatever one feels most comfortable using, will serve him better.


----------



## RingerPro

It's not neccessary to make the change, but it can affect his swing. A 10 finger grip will tend to have more involvement of the right hand and can often lead to pulls and pull hooks.


----------



## 300Yards

Which is why the Interlock is so effective. It akes your hands one piece, and is much more stable. I've never really used the 10 finger..I mean, I've tried it, but I wouldn't use it..even though my hands are small. I had a guy tell me on the course one time that i should use the 10 finger because of my hand size..but my Midsize grip, and interlock seems to work fine.


----------

